#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoO Games, Videos & Images Section >  >  Cloud Computing explained ! (Hilarious)

## namita,nijhawan

This gentleman - Mr Vishwabandhu Gupta  a retired income tax commissioner, is trying to explain the concept of cloud computing to the reporter and how rains / thunder-storms can disrupt web services that depend on the cloud.
Mr Guptas logic is that your computer makes a connection to the cloud (the physical cloud that turns into rain) and thus if the cloud is gone, your software wont work as expected.
Hilarious! 







  Similar Threads: cloud computing cloud computing Cloud Computing Cloud  Computing PPT Cloud computing

----------

